# issue installing LibreOffice



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 17, 2011)

During installing libreoffice I got this error. Has anyone got this error too OR I am doing something wrong?


```
===>  Building for py26-sqlite3-2.6.7_1
running build
running build_ext
building '_sqlite3' extension
cc -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -D__wchar_t=wchar_t -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC
 -DMODULE_NAME="sqlite3" -I/usr/local/include -IModules/_sqlite -I/usr/local/include/python2.6
 -c _sqlite/cache.c -o build/temp.freebsd-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2.6/_sqlite/cache.o
In file included from _sqlite/cache.h:26,
                 from _sqlite/cache.c:24:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:163:17: error: pth.h: No such file or directory
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/py-sqlite3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/translate-toolkit.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```


----------



## zzyzcx (Oct 17, 2011)

I have not had this particular error. However, I recently built the libreoffice port only to discover after the fact that it still has some serious bugs that prevent it from running properly even when it manages to compile. It was recommended to me that I install /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy instead.

I was able to build the legacy port without errors and it runs well now.

You might try building the legacy port instead and see if you have the same problem.

In addition, make sure your ports tree is up to date before beating your head against the wall over the error.


----------

